# Micro management and frustrations



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Scott E said:


> Ahh Kay ,, Sorry for my absence on this.
> 
> This is the "Correct" and "Only" form that was needed for a 5th year ACRI Card renewal for "13a Permanent"
> 
> ...


New thread related to our, at times frustrating existence here.

Well Scott, perhaps yet again off topic with regards to 5 year renewals and 13a's but well done getting there in your endeavours, my visa extension was uneventful and surprise, my ACR card was also delivered into my clutches,,,, 3 weeks not that it appears to matter but accomplished.

Going back to hoops and hurdles that we jump through here becomes frustrating, time consuming and OMO appears to simply create employment where it is not needed when a streamlined system can be utilised,,,,, man power can be put to much better use; online tourist visa renewals, online drivers license renewals, the crap you go through to re register a car or bike, online tax returns, online bill paying (some yes, slowly slowly), online local rates and tax payments, we all know the story, it's almost like "come and waste your time and pay the money....... 1 or 2 days wasted to reregister a 1 year old bike, a very stupid system, "I see the same with doctors,,,,, sorry sir first come first served, banks the same and the list goes on, I wonder how this can be changed, I ask Ben many times and always met with "that's how it is here" which gets my response "but it doesn't need to be this way" met with rolling eyes and I respond with! Most other countries have this under control and direct labour where it is most valuable to stimulate the economy of that country......... Another rant it appears, hence the new post.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> New thread related to our, at times frustrating existence here.
> 
> Well Scott, perhaps yet again off topic with regards to 5 year renewals and 13a's but well done getting there in your endeavours, my visa extension was uneventful and surprise, my ACR card was also delivered into my clutches,,,, 3 weeks not that it appears to matter but accomplished.
> 
> ...


Skewing the topic still further, are visa renewals on again and what happens if you reach your 3 years. I guess you are out for the count.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

when we applied for my Visa in 2011 to come and live in the Philippines the staff at the Philippines Embassy in London were brilliant even a chat with the Boss lady was great ! was told to get xrays etc Police clearance etc etc.
all was fine until we had to report to the BI Doctor to give her the XRAY disc she apologised and said " sorry our system is windows XP and wont read the disc ! "Then theres the driving licence fiasco ! Big signs saying do not use fixers ! then what did I see the fixer who approached us and we refused was inside the licence centre office sitting at one of the PCS ! happily typing away !


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Skewing the topic still further, are visa renewals on again and what happens if you reach your 3 years. I guess you are out for the count.


Skew away please Gary. I can't answer your question apart from the fact that I am back here since March so have another two and a half years before that crunch hits me, I would assume that those bordering on the 3 year limit will get exemptions and further extensions with the inability to leave the country. OMO though immi know how to charge I believe they are also fair but a good point raised and given time on our hands perhaps a question for immi,,,,,,,, "what if?"
Hope things change for your situation Gary and you are back ASAP.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bobby1947 said:


> when we applied for my Visa in 2011 to come and live in the Philippines the staff at the Philippines Embassy in London were brilliant even a chat with the Boss lady was great ! was told to get xrays etc Police clearance etc etc.
> all was fine until we had to report to the BI Doctor to give her the XRAY disc she apologised and said " sorry our system is windows XP and wont read the disc ! "Then theres the driving licence fiasco ! Big signs saying do not use fixers ! then what did I see the fixer who approached us and we refused was inside the licence centre office sitting at one of the PCS ! happily typing away !


A little like the better half 8 years ago, we were moving back to Oz, he had a motorbike licence but not car, I told him it will be much easier in Oz (it wasn't and that's another story) if he had a current foreign car licence and can drive for 3 months once back in Oz.
Off he goes and some hours later comes back with a drivers licence,,,,,,,, how I asked as you have never driven a car? 500 pesos to the clerk processing the application, easy he said.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> New thread related to our, at times frustrating existence here.
> 
> Well Scott, perhaps yet again off topic with regards to 5 year renewals and 13a's but well done getting there in your endeavours, my visa extension was uneventful and surprise, my ACR card was also delivered into my clutches,,,, 3 weeks not that it appears to matter but accomplished.
> 
> ...


Steve, I have asked the very same question so many times during the past six years..."How can this be changed?" and was met with the exact same word for word answer..."That's the way it is here" or "that's the Filipino way" and I have eventually discovered why it does not change...because "most" Filipinos do not care to try and change things and the system will never change until people stand-up and do something about it. Unfortunately, as long as that does not happen, nothing will ever change here.

And Government Offices are the absolute WORST!!!

There is a little bit of progress however; and some of it is due to the coronavirus situation. Many businesses are currently struggling and going out of business and many business owners are FINALLY figuring out that to stay in business, you MUST provide really great, (fast and accurate), service at a fair price and treat your customers like gold. It should never take several days or even hours to complete such simple tasks!

The businesses that I have helped establish here in the Philippines were taught from day one that the customer is king and speed and accuracy must be applied to every transaction within the business...and so far, all of these businesses are still doing great even in light of the current health pandemic. I had even been invited to speak at local business events such as the Rotary Club, Kiwanis, and the Chamber of Commerce, and they end up asking me how our group of businesses are always so successful and doing so well and I always take the time to tell them exactly what we are discussing now in this thread! Always provide quick and accurate service transactions with ever client or customer. Get finished with each customer fast and send them on their way and move on to the next customer. AND I always share the story with them of how it took me more than an hour and a half just to do a simple bank deposit while I was using the "priority" PWD lane!!!

Maybe...just maybe, little by little people here will get it through their heads just what it means to do business with an establishment that is committed to quality service...but not until the general population changes their way of thinking...

This may also be why the Philippines is still officially listed as a third world country because the people here don't seem to want to change things that are pulling everyone down!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> A little like the better half 8 years ago, we were moving back to Oz, he had a motorbike licence but not car, I told him it will be much easier in Oz (it wasn't and that's another story) if he had a current foreign car licence and can drive for 3 months once back in Oz.
> Off he goes and some hours later comes back with a drivers licence,,,,,,,, how I asked as you have never driven a car? 500 pesos to the clerk processing the application, easy he said.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I am not sure if anyone remembers it or not but a few years ago the LTO had a serious shortage of the encrypted plastic blanks that are used for printing Philippine Drivers Licenses on. I had a current and valid international drivers license and wanted to get my Philippine drivers license but the plastic shortage was causing me difficulties. I had NO difficulty getting my license BUT it was just a paper copy that needed to be renewed and validated every 3 months!

Finally...after nearly three years of extending my "paper" license, (I kid you not...3 years), I finally did the same thing as in your post. It seems the LTO did have some plastic available but not much and it was only available to "certain" customers.

Typically I despise getting involved with corrupt people or situations but I was so frustrated on having to renew and validate my "paper" license for so long that I finally offered the clerk 1,000 pesos and I walked out of the LTO in just 10 minutes with a brand new license with a 5 year expiration date!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe that's why things don't change, there are tooooooo many greased palms and a productive/efficient system would stop the perks,,,, potentially.
Look at emission testing stations, a waste of time and money obviously as one simply needs to look at all the diesel/oil fumes expelled by many vehicles especially jeepnies.
All my whinging aside I am still very happy to live here and deal with the garbage that comes from time to time. 
The bonus is that I now see Ben starting to question and stand up to some of this tripe. Comprehensive car insurance was his latest venture and success including having to take the car for an inspection for damage at the authorised dealership,,,,,,,, that's a new one on me. BTW he also haggled and got the price reduced for the exact same policy.
Well done CC with conducting/advising a successful business here, I wouldn't have the patience.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, labor is one thing that is quite cheap here and they sure as hell don’t mind wasting it. Lol

I agree with you though Steve, boggles my mind at the inefficient ways things are “eventually” accomplished here. Oh well, their party, their rules I guess.

I’ll just continue complaining to myself. Safer that way.


----------

